# Swift - Anyone interested in coming to court?



## Mer

I joined this website to share the joys of being a motor home owner and all I have done is moan! Apologies to all Swift owners who have reliable vans and are enjoying themselves. To those who have suffered continual problems like me, I am reaching the end of my patience and thinking of seeking redress in the courts, and would be delighted to share expenses. To date my Ace Airstream has done 6000 miles from new, caused problems on each occasion I have used it, had two engine recalls, a new habitation door, new blind, new skirting around the drivers seat, problems with the electrics, gas heating that drains the battery, a habitation check that gave it the all clear and cost £200 but didn't discover that the fridge wasn't working. After two months, with the company that supplied it to me for £40,000 less than two years ago, I am still left high and dry. I have told Swift and the dealer that I have completely loss confidence in the vehicle and don't relish the prospect of taking it abroad. All I find on the website are owners with similar, if less, problems than me, and at least one of them thinks that a co-ordinated legal challenge would be the answer. Warranties are all very well, but there is also something called the Consumer Goods act which insists that goods sold must be fit for purpose.


----------



## Telbell

Sounds like it would be a good idea for Swift to put your dealer top of the list for "excommunication"


----------



## Mer

With over a million pounds worth of merchandise on the forecourt and my money in the bank they have other things to worry about - at the moment!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your problems, if you were down our way, we would try and assist you.

However a co-ordinated legal challenge will not work unless both parties purchased from the same retailer as your contract is with the retail supplier not the manufacturer.

Peter


----------



## erneboy

Every time I read a thread like this I wonder whether any of the converters or dealers have a recognised Quality Assurance system. There are so many recurring problems which drive us, the customers mad and must really annoy the converters. 

It looks to me as though converters and dealers are afraid to go for it. If so they are wrong, the improvements would benefit all parties and if properly done there should be no cost implications. Any money spent on proper quality control would be saved by not having to do endless rectification. The benefits in reputation and consequent sales would be considerable. 

If any of you want to discuss this without doing so in public please PM me. It is easy and very effective, you can do it without consultants. In fact you must so that it is your system and you understand it. I would welcome the chance to try to convince any dealer or converter of the benefits. 

Sorry if that is off topic. I know it does not help with current problems and having had a really badly built new Autotrail I do understand the problem. 

Having run an almost completely trouble free company with a simple QA system I also understand the benefits that brought, Alan.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi Mer,
I am soorry but I don't know your details but I will discuss it with our Head of Customer Services to see what we can do to get your problems sorted if you wish.

If you want me to help please email me on [email protected]

Regards
Andy


----------



## carol

Mer I don't own a Swift, but I have just read through all your posts which are pretty repetitive - and I can understand your grievances, and it does seem as if Swift are at least going that extra mile to help you out.

I have one question, which I didn't find the answer to - who is/was your dealer, I didn't find a mention of it at all - yes in a fly away comment about millions above, but nowhere have you mentioned them, or indeed where you live.

We all have teething problems, much as I dislike them, as we all do, I have decided that with so many elements in the vehicle which is after all a 'home on wheels' as well as an actual vehicle, I think to a certain extent it is understandable, but could be a huge amount better.

You do not mention if you have any extra leisure batteries, or whether you were using a TV all evening as well as your lighting and heating - because one battery will not cope with that, unless you are on hook up - when it would charge your batteries.

I am not criticising you just trying to explain why some of your problems may have occured, which are not the fault of Swift at all.

As to why you were never given a service book or even someone explaining about an annual habitation check I am really surprised. I know a handover is a bit overwhelming, even when you have motorhomed for years, there is SO MUCH to take in that taking a video camera or even a recorder along is well worth it - because none of us remember everything. I sometimes think the manufacturers could produce a video/DVD of it to include with their manuals for us.

Fiat recalls are a fact of life, we have had about 4 or 5, these are just something we all live with, engines have got so much more complicated with computer technology that several of ours have only been software updates - done without problems. One was a whole replacement of brake hoses and so on.

What I am trying to say is maybe some of the things about which you complain are trying yes, annoying yes, but perhaps not worth a court action.

My thoughts on it all, but I really would like to know who your dealers were, because it would alert other members to steer clear perhaps 

Carol


----------



## carol

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Mer,
> I am soorry but I don't know your details but I will discuss it with our Head of Customer Services to see what we can do to get your problems sorted if you wish.
> 
> If you want me to help please email me on [email protected]
> 
> Regards
> Andy


Andy someone from Swift has already replied on various threads that Mer has started and he has thanked Swift.

I find with Swift having one membership and several people replying and using it, is a bit difficult sometimes, years ago it was just Kath and then Peter but now there are a few more names on the list - so perhaps it wasn't you who responded before but another member of the team.

Carol


----------



## Mer

*Swift*

My thanks to everyone who has posted helpful replies and offers of help. Swift has gone the extra mile to help and I am grateful to Kerry and Julie, the problem is that I still don't have my van back after almost two months with the dealer and three months off the road. The handover of the new vehicle was done in front of three people, and none of them have any knowledge of a habitation check being requested or any sign of a service book. My warranty was invalidated but Swift kindly agreed to pay for the work needed as a goodwill gesture - and I am grateful to them. I received a text from the dealer while I was away on business, informing me that all work had been completed and five days later I went to collect the van. I was required to pay £200 for a habitation check, on an invoice which gave no details of the work done, before I could take my van back. After I paid the cash and was about to collect the keys the dealer informed me that the fridge wasn't working and would need a repair. The service manager said he "believed" the problem with the fan draining the battery had also been solved. When that fan failed (yes I do have two batteries supplied new with the van) I was running one led light and the gas heating - it failed after five hours. I understand there can be teething problems with any goods purchased, but my gripe is that you shouldn't need to take a video camera to record a purchase involving £40,000! I might have greater expectations than most but I would expect a vehicle costing that amount, and only driven 6,000 very careful miles to be fairly reliable. I am wary at naming the dealer until I get my van back!


----------



## Telbell

Mer

Tell us who Dealer was when you get van back then?


----------



## Mer

*Dealer*

Most certainly!!!!!!!! When I get it back.


----------



## SaddleTramp

I have read numerous comments re this and other problems, If I may add just a little here.

I have purchased i caravan and four Motorhomes all from new.

The Caravan Cost £19000, The first MH £175,000 the Second £75,000, The third £55,000, Not on ANY purchase has there been mention of a Habitation Check, Which is almost the same as a service for a car, The ONLY times I have had a service mentioned when purchasing a new car (numerous) is when the company I have purchased it from are trying to sell me a service package.

What I am trying to say is that I don't think a habitation check IS explained on a purchase and it is something that should be a natural thing to do, ie a service.

Having said that I don't think the company could force a Habitation check on you and demand payment before you get your unit back, in other words he carried out work that was not requested and I think therefore you should not be required to pay.


----------



## Mer

*Habitation checks and warrnty*

Thanks Les - I have just looked up what a habitation check consists of on the Net which confuses me even more over why the problem with my fridge wasn't discovered during, what seems to be, a very comprehensive check of the interior of the van! As for not paying, the invoice clearly states that no payment - no van!


----------



## bigfoot

If you pay the same level of money for a saloon car it would be a Bmw,Lexus.Merc I am certain that ant reputable dealer would be obliged to swap the car if it had the litany of faults. Motorhomes quality control does seem to vary from loose bits to doors not fitted properly and equipment failing. It appears to me that very little testing is done on these components.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Swift*



Mer said:


> My thanks to everyone who has posted helpful replies and offers of help. Swift has gone the extra mile to help and I am grateful to Kerry and Julie, the problem is that I still don't have my van back after almost two months with the dealer and three months off the road. The handover of the new vehicle was done in front of three people, and none of them have any knowledge of a habitation check being requested or any sign of a service book. My warranty was invalidated but Swift kindly agreed to pay for the work needed as a goodwill gesture - and I am grateful to them. I received a text from the dealer while I was away on business, informing me that all work had been completed and five days later I went to collect the van. I was required to pay £200 for a habitation check, on an invoice which gave no details of the work done, before I could take my van back. After I paid the cash and was about to collect the keys the dealer informed me that the fridge wasn't working and would need a repair. The service manager said he "believed" the problem with the fan draining the battery had also been solved. When that fan failed (yes I do have two batteries supplied new with the van) I was running one led light and the gas heating - it failed after five hours. I understand there can be teething problems with any goods purchased, but my gripe is that you shouldn't need to take a video camera to record a purchase involving £40,000! I might have greater expectations than most but I would expect a vehicle costing that amount, and only driven 6,000 very careful miles to be fairly reliable. I am wary at naming the dealer until I get my van back!


Can only comment that the habitation check was rather expensive when compared to other dealers and that if one is carry out a check and find faults, then the service dept should contact the customer and advise him accordingly and ASK for authourisation in order to rectify.

If a customer has not requested a habitation check and the dealer does one, thats his problem, no signed authourisation, DONT PAY!

Peter


----------



## SaddleTramp

*Re: Swift*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Mer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thanks to everyone who has posted helpful replies and offers of help. Swift has gone the extra mile to help and I am grateful to Kerry and Julie, the problem is that I still don't have my van back after almost two months with the dealer and three months off the road. The handover of the new vehicle was done in front of three people, and none of them have any knowledge of a habitation check being requested or any sign of a service book. My warranty was invalidated but Swift kindly agreed to pay for the work needed as a goodwill gesture - and I am grateful to them. I received a text from the dealer while I was away on business, informing me that all work had been completed and five days later I went to collect the van. I was required to pay £200 for a habitation check, on an invoice which gave no details of the work done, before I could take my van back. After I paid the cash and was about to collect the keys the dealer informed me that the fridge wasn't working and would need a repair. The service manager said he "believed" the problem with the fan draining the battery had also been solved. When that fan failed (yes I do have two batteries supplied new with the van) I was running one led light and the gas heating - it failed after five hours. I understand there can be teething problems with any goods purchased, but my gripe is that you shouldn't need to take a video camera to record a purchase involving £40,000! I might have greater expectations than most but I would expect a vehicle costing that amount, and only driven 6,000 very careful miles to be fairly reliable. I am wary at naming the dealer until I get my van back!
> 
> 
> 
> Can only comment that the habitation check was rather expensive when compared to other dealers and that if one is carry out a check and find faults, then the service dept should contact the customer and advise him accordingly and ASK for authourisation in order to rectify.
> 
> If a customer has not requested a habitation check and the dealer does one, thats his problem, no signed authourisation, DONT PAY!
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

My sentiments precisely.


----------



## carol

I meant to say that - the habitation was more expensive, phoning around does find a lot of discrepancies - and the problem is that if you have a warranty in our case Rapido, European law says I can go elsewhere, but should we have a problem in the future, would Rapido actually rectify it? I don't want to have to have a court case about it - so go to a Rapido dealer - but once the warranty is out I will go elsewhere - the smaller places are generally cheaper.

Carol


----------



## andos679

I collected our 'pride and joy' on the 24th Feb. During the hand over I found that the locker door stops for the gas and battery lockers had not been attende to as agreed at time of purchase and were seized solid. I agreed to rectify this as i couldn't wait around. The awning rafters were missing and had to keep the one from our old van ! On the drive home down the motorway the drivers seat arm rest was loose and one of the bolts fell right out ! Whilst 'playing' that evening i found 2 flourescent tubes blown above the rear bed and 1 downlighter bulb blown. The backboard in the cupboard above the fridge had fallen out aswell as the backboard in the cupboard below the fridge. When my wife started to put our belongings back in, she found thins belonging to the previuos owner in the bathroom cupboard and copious amounts of grime in other cupboards including traces of egg white on the front of the cupboard below the fridge. To top all this when plugged into the mains the control panel didn't recognise it and the battery charger didn't worked. Had the dealer even pre checked our 'new' van. It very nearly got parked across their gates ! I then took 1/2 a day off to return the van for repairs at the dealers premises. 3hrs plus later i was assured everything had been done including repositioning the wiring to the habitation door so as not to become trapped between the seal and the door. TRY AGAIN i said. 2nd time lucky. We have just had our 1st weekend away in the van and froze ! Out came the screwdriver and found the ducting under the base of the sink cupboard adrift allowing the hot air to warm the back of the temperature sensor and not the van. Come on dealers, it may not be a new van but it's still a lot of money we are spending with you !!!!!!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

andos679 said:


> I collected our 'pride and joy' on the 24th Feb. During the hand over I found that the locker door stops for the gas and battery lockers had not been attende to as agreed at time of purchase and were seized solid. I agreed to rectify this as i couldn't wait around. The awning rafters were missing and had to keep the one from our old van ! On the drive home down the motorway the drivers seat arm rest was loose and one of the bolts fell right out ! Whilst 'playing' that evening i found 2 flourescent tubes blown above the rear bed and 1 downlighter bulb blown. The backboard in the cupboard above the fridge had fallen out aswell as the backboard in the cupboard below the fridge. When my wife started to put our belongings back in, she found thins belonging to the previuos owner in the bathroom cupboard and copious amounts of grime in other cupboards including traces of egg white on the front of the cupboard below the fridge. To top all this when plugged into the mains the control panel didn't recognise it and the battery charger didn't worked. Had the dealer even pre checked our 'new' van. It very nearly got parked across their gates ! I then took 1/2 a day off to return the van for repairs at the dealers premises. 3hrs plus later i was assured everything had been done including repositioning the wiring to the habitation door so as not to become trapped between the seal and the door. TRY AGAIN i said. 2nd time lucky. We have just had our 1st weekend away in the van and froze ! Out came the screwdriver and found the ducting under the base of the sink cupboard adrift allowing the hot air to warm the back of the temperature sensor and not the van. Come on dealers, it may not be a new van but it's still a lot of money we are spending with you !!!!!!!


From what you say it had obviously not had a proper valet and full habitation check before delivery. One wonders if it had been looked at all.

Peter


----------



## bigbazza

I think this is quite general with most makes.
It's all down to quality control by the manufacturer/converter.
I think Ernieboys offer is genuine and realistic.
I don't know why the dealers have to carry out endless checks on new vehicles from the maker's if made correctly before selling on.
:!: :!: :!:


----------



## carol

andos679 said:


> I collected our 'pride and joy' on the 24th Feb. During the hand over I found that the locker door stops for the gas and battery lockers had not been attende to as agreed at time of purchase and were seized solid. I agreed to rectify this as i couldn't wait around. The awning rafters were missing and had to keep the one from our old van ! On the drive home down the motorway the drivers seat arm rest was loose and one of the bolts fell right out ! Whilst 'playing' that evening i found 2 flourescent tubes blown above the rear bed and 1 downlighter bulb blown. The backboard in the cupboard above the fridge had fallen out aswell as the backboard in the cupboard below the fridge. When my wife started to put our belongings back in, she found thins belonging to the previuos owner in the bathroom cupboard and copious amounts of grime in other cupboards including traces of egg white on the front of the cupboard below the fridge. To top all this when plugged into the mains the control panel didn't recognise it and the battery charger didn't worked. Had the dealer even pre checked our 'new' van. It very nearly got parked across their gates ! I then took 1/2 a day off to return the van for repairs at the dealers premises. 3hrs plus later i was assured everything had been done including repositioning the wiring to the habitation door so as not to become trapped between the seal and the door. TRY AGAIN i said. 2nd time lucky. We have just had our 1st weekend away in the van and froze ! Out came the screwdriver and found the ducting under the base of the sink cupboard adrift allowing the hot air to warm the back of the temperature sensor and not the van. Come on dealers, it may not be a new van but it's still a lot of money we are spending with you !!!!!!!


As I see you live not too far from me, may I ask who you purchased your motorhome from?

We all need to know who these dealers are that are not providing the service we all expect to receive, at least if they are named and shamed then others can be made aware and steer clear, one would then hope that they either fail - or improve if they wish to stay in business.

Incidentally welcome to MHF..

Carol


----------



## Mer

*Swift*

Probably in the same state as me, afraid to name and shame until we get our vans back in some sort of order!


----------



## rayc

*Re: Swift*



Mer said:


> Probably in the same state as me, afraid to name and shame until we get our vans back in some sort of order!


You appear to be going backwards, the more time it spends at the dealer the more problems you seem to have. It must be getting close to you cutting and runnning - perhaps the £200 habitation check money would have been better spent on a recommended mobile guy sorting it out for you?
If you posted a clue, without actually saying the name, perhaps someone on here would be able to hazard a guess if yopu are ever likely to get satisfaction from them. It is a great pity that manufacturers do not appear to have any clout with their authorised dealers as it is sometimes the dealers actions, or lack of them, that reflect badly on the make.


----------



## Mer

*Swift*

Breathe a sigh of relief everyone, you won't have to put up with me much longer, I hope! My van is apparently going to be ready tomorrow. Apparently the inability to find faults during the £200 habitation check was "an honest mistake" for which they apologise. Without the helpful lady from Swift having a word with the dealer I might never have seen it again - hopefully it will manage the short journey from Warminster in Wiltshire without breaking down.


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Swift*



rayc said:


> It is a great pity that manufacturers do not appear to have any clout with their authorised dealers as it is sometimes the dealers actions, or lack of them, that reflect badly on the make.


You're dead right, Ray. We've seen this time and again, where 'so-so' dealers mess up and the manufacturer gets it in the neck.

Mind you, there seems to be a gulf between manufacturers making a fault-free motorhome, and dealers fixing said faults on PDI.

Gerald


----------



## Mer

*Dealer*

Finally picked up my Airstream from Webbs Motorhomes of Crusader Park, Warminster, Wiltshire, after two months. New door fine, blind fitted and fridge working! Pity about the interior - it was spotless when we handed it over, and now looks like someone has lived in it for the two months. Will not be taking it back there again!


----------



## carol

Well Mer I am so pleased that it is over, perhaps Swift will allow you to go to another dealer for any further warranty repairs that may be required in the future.

I really hope you now find you can actually enjoy your motorhome and some trips away in it, and then put this to the back of your mind but it may well be a good idea to go to the Company Director and file a report for others to be made aware of your dealings with Webbs.

Enjoy

Carol


----------



## rayc

Mer, I'm pleased you have got your MH back again after what must have appeared to be a very prolonged period. I was going to suggest you wrote to Webb's stating your disatisfaction with the state it was returned to you but I think it will be a waste of your time and energy. If their Service Manager is prepared to release it back to you in that state then a letter to them will make not the slightest diffference.
I agree with Carol. Put a full and frank report in the Company Reports section and copy it to Swift.


----------



## Telbell

> it was spotless when we handed it over, and now looks like someone has lived in it for the two months. Will not be taking it back there again!


"taking it back where again"?

Can't you give us all the opportunity of not taking it "there" at all" ?
:wink:


----------



## rayc

Telbell said:


> it was spotless when we handed it over, and now looks like someone has lived in it for the two months. Will not be taking it back there again!
> 
> 
> 
> "taking it back where again"?
> 
> Can't you give us all the opportunity of not taking it "there" at all" ?
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Webbs Motorhomes of Crusader Park, Warminster, Wiltshire


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Dealer*

Tel:



Mer said:


> Finally picked up my Airstream from *Webbs Motorhomes of Crusader Park, Warminster, Wiltshire*, after two months. New door fine, blind fitted and fridge working! Pity about the interior - it was spotless when we handed it over, and now looks like someone has lived in it for the two months. Will not be taking it back there again!


Gerald


----------



## Telbell

Thanks Gerald

A place to give a wide berth to then :wink:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Telbell said:


> Thanks Gerald
> 
> A place to give a wide berth to then :wink:


Hi Tel,

You can always come to us! 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-813002.html#813002

Peter


----------



## Telbell

> Hi Tel,
> 
> You can always come to us! Smile


A fair swaithe of opinion suggests you should expand in a Northerly direction and I'd definitely add to that......

....especially if you added a few French motorhomes to your product range :wink:


----------

